# Laptop - Welches Dateisystem!?

## hoschi

Ich habe wohl demnächst einen Schleppi mit einem Gigabyte Ram (jaja, ich bin ein Angeber), und einer 5400rpm schnellen Festplatte (ob ATA oder S-ATA weiß ich leider nicht), ist ein Sonoma-Chipsatz, und der sollte mit S-ATA ja laufen O_o

Ich weiß jetzt nur nicht welche Dateisystem ich für "/" nehmen soll?

ext2 - vergesst es

ext3 - besser, aber gibts da immer noch diese lästigen dateisystemchecks beim booten?

xfs   - mein kleiner liebling, ich denke dank des aggressiven caches könnte ich damit sogar die laufzeit des schleppis verlängern, aber fährt ein schleppi mit funktionierendem acpi bei zu neige gehender batterie unter linux von selbst herunter? weil wenn nicht...*autsch*

jfs    - weiß nicht, hatte da schon mal dateisystemfehler :rolleyes:

reiserfs - mochte ich irgendwie nie, belastet dass die cpu in einem schleppi nicht über gebühr?

was habt ihr gewählt, und warum (mir gehts um einen schleppi, nur als erinnerung)?

danke

----------

## schachti

Auf dem Laptop meiner Freundin (Pentium III 700 MHz, 192 MB RAM) habe ich ReiserFS genommen, und der ist damit echt fix. Auf dem Rechner läuft SuSE 9.2, aber das sollte ja keinen großen Unterschied machen (ist ReiserFS 3.6).

----------

## Fibbs

Ich hatte Ewigkeiten lang ext3 als Filesystem auf meinem Laptop... und nicht nur auf dem. Frei nach der Devise "Was so alt ist, muss einfach gut sein", schließlich ist ext3 nur ein ext2 mit journalling, habe ich mir keine weiteren Gedanken gemacht.

Irgendwann machte ich den Fehler, unter Windows (leider brauche ich das geschäftlich) einen ext2-Treiber zu installieren, den ich eigentlich nur dazu benutzen wollte, ab und an ein hübsches Hintergrundbild von meiner Linuxpartition in mein Windows zu kopieren, wenn mal wieder alles Sch***** ist. Dummerweise hat dieser Treiber die dumme Angewohnheit, mein ext3 dauernd zu verhackstückeln, und deinstallieren/löschen habe ich auch nicht hinbekommen. Somit bin ich mit meiner Linuxpartition auf xfs gewechselt, mit dem angenehmen Nebeneffekt, dass der Rechner jetzt schneller unterwegs ist.

Damit bei leer werdender Batterie die Mühle nicht einfach ausgeht, habe ich den acpid installiert und ihn so konfiguriert, dass er bei niedrigem Batteriestand (auf "warning" in der entsprechenden Datei unter /proc gegreppt) in den Suspend-Modus geht. Den Suspend habe ich mit swsusp2 realisiert. Alles in allem super fein, kann zu xfs (noch) nur raten.

Gruß

Fibbs

----------

## tuxian

Nimm reiserfs, verwende das auch am Laptop, hatte nach einem Abschalten noch nie Probleme.

Auf keinen Fall jedenfalls ext3, musste erst vor wenigen Tagen beim Laptop eines Arbeitskollegen Linux neu installieren da alles nach einem Abschalten kaputt war.

----------

## Fibbs

 *tuxian wrote:*   

> Nimm reiserfs, verwende das auch am Laptop, hatte nach einem Abschalten noch nie Probleme.

 

Da streiten sich die Geister. Immer wieder hört man von Leuten, die mit reiserfs Ihre Daten nach /dev/null geschickt haben. Andere wiederum schwören drauf, so wie Du. Genau wegen dieser streitenden Geister lasse ich die Finger von reiserfs, außer für /tmp und /usr/portage.

 *tuxian wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Auf keinen Fall jedenfalls ext3, musste erst vor wenigen Tagen beim Laptop eines Arbeitskollegen Linux neu installieren da alles nach einem Abschalten kaputt war.

 

Das wundert mich. Ich habe schon häufiger einen Rechner ausgeschaltet / Strom abgezogen / Sicherung geschossen / whatever. Allerdings hatte ich mit ext3 noch nie große Probleme, die sich nicht mit einem fsck.ext3 aus einer LiveCD-Umgebung heraus beheben ließen.

Fibbs

----------

## xces

Wenn der acpid richtig konfiguriert ist, fährt Linux bei leerem Akku auch (kurz vorher) herunter. Ich setze XFS auf meinem Laptop ein und hatte bisher nie Probleme damit. Auch nicht, wenn plötzlich jemand über das Ladekabel stolpert und kein Akku im Laptop ist.  :Wink: 

----------

## Lenz

Reiser4 und gut.  :Wink: 

Mal ehrlich, was soll so ein Thread bringen? Jeder wird dir ein anderes, nämlich sein Lieblings-Dateisystem vorschlagen, mit dem er gute Erfahrungen gemacht hat, und am Ende bist du nicht viel schlauer als zuvor...

----------

## hoschi

Danke Jungs, ich hatte schon Angst mein lieblings FS wäre zu gefährlich für einen Schleppi.

Man braucht ja mit den neueren Kernels (glaub ab 2.6.10) keinen ACPI/CPU-Frequenz-Dämon mehr, gibts dazu Konfigurationsdateien?

Oder wie habt ihr das genau gemacht, link zu einem HowTo reicht vollkommen  :Smile: 

Danke im Voraus

----------

## hoschi

 *Lenz wrote:*   

> Reiser4 und gut. 
> 
> Mal ehrlich, was soll so ein Thread bringen? Jeder wird dir ein anderes, nämlich sein Lieblings-Dateisystem vorschlagen, mit dem er gute Erfahrungen gemacht hat, und am Ende bist du nicht viel schlauer als zuvor...

 

- beim Schleppi ist Stromsparen wichtig (Swapiness...)

- XFS ist sehr sehr stabil (zumindest bei mir), aber wehe dir wenn der Strom weg ist (xfs cached extrem)...der Ram hat kein gutes Langzeitgedächtnis  :Very Happy: 

----------

## schachti

 *Fibbs wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Da streiten sich die Geister. Immer wieder hört man von Leuten, die mit reiserfs Ihre Daten nach /dev/null geschickt haben.
> 
> 

 

Ja, aber die meisten dieser Berichte sind 3 Jahre alt oder älter und stammen aus der Zeit, als ReiserFS noch nicht so ganz rund lief und SuSE es trotzdem zum Default-Dateisystem gemacht hat.

Inzwischen hat sich ReiserFS so weit entwickelt, daß es meiner Meinung nicht instabiler als z. B. XFS oder JFS ist. Daß ext3 "rock solid" und den anderen (neueren) Dateisystemen in punkto Stabilität überlegen ist, ist klar - immerhin besteht ext2 nur aus wenigen tausend Codezeilen, die in den letzten Jahrzehnten ziemlich gut untersucht wurden. Dafür ist ext3 nicht das schnellste Dateisystem.

----------

## beejay

 *schachti wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ja, aber die meisten dieser Berichte sind 3 Jahre alt oder älter und stammen aus der Zeit, als ReiserFS noch nicht so ganz rund lief und SuSE es trotzdem zum Default-Dateisystem gemacht hat.

 

Soll das heissen, dass ReiserFS jetzt rund läuft?  :Shocked: 

*asbestunterwäschegrabschundwegrenn*  :Laughing: 

----------

## hoschi

Kriegsberichtererstattermode_1

Schwere Grabenkämpfe in deutschen Forum, massive Kämpfe zwischen pro XFS/JFS und ReiserFS/4 Truppen-Stop!

Massive verluste in der ersten Lufttrolldivision, zahlreiche getötet Noobs und Zivilisten auf beiden Seiten-Stop!

...

----------

## schachti

 *beejay wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Soll das heissen, dass ReiserFS jetzt rund läuft? 
> 
> 

 

Ja, ich denke schon. Ich habe es auf insgesamt 4 Rechnern unter verschiedenen Distributionen seit über einem Jahr im Einsatz, ohne daß bisher Probleme aufgetreten sind. Mit XFS habe ich schon meinen ersten Totalcrash mit fatalen Folgen hinter mir.

----------

## dek

Ich bin für FAT12. Das war bei mir als einziges noch nie fehlerhaft.  :Smile: 

----------

## hoschi

ISO rult! Unzerstörbar  :Very Happy: 

----------

## schotter

Ich hab ext3 auf meinem Laptop und der is mir bestimmt schon einige Male ausgegangen. Vor Gentoo hatte ich mal Yoper drauf und das Dateisystem war Reiser. Alle 4-6 Wochen ging dann wegen Reiser nichts mehr. -> Neuinstallation

Ich hab seitdem aber nicht wieder probiert, ob Reiser nicht doch geht, weshalb ich nicht sagen kann, ob's an Reiser lag, oder am "Yoper-Reiser".

mfg,

t.s.

----------

## l3u

<auchtrollenwill>

Ich hab jetzt ReiserFS seit 3 Jahren auf 2 verschiedenen Computern installiert und hatte noch nie ein Problem.

</auchtrollenwill>

----------

## Lenz

Ich hab doch gesagt, dass es so enden wird. Jeder hat mit irgendeinem Dateisystem gute, mit irgendeinem anderen mal schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht.

Ich hatte mit ReiserFS3.6 nie Probleme, mit Reiser4 seit einem drittel Jahr kein einzigstes, trotz Stromausfällen. Repräsentativ ist das deswegen trotzdem nicht, auch wenn ich von Reiser voll überzeugt bin.

----------

## flubber

Ich fahre folgende Kombi, /boot auf einer eigenen Partition mit ext2 und / mit reiserfs.

Beim Booten hat es mir das reiser schon ab und zu zerkloppt, allerdings hatte ich da für /boot keine eigene Partition, also alles reiser.

Das Teil lies dann nicht mehr Read/Write mounten, nur Readonly.

Jetzt bin ich zufrieden, allerdings habe ich die Reiser-Tools nicht installiert, ich glaube die waren schuld.

ext3 hatte ich auch mal getestet, aber das war langsamer und diese ständigen Tests, einfach nervig...

Flubber

----------

## reyneke

Ist das mit xfs wirklich so ein Problem, wenn man mal nicht geordnet 'runterfährt? Das wäre bei mir Schussel nämlich fatal!

----------

## dek

Also bei mir war da die Trefferquote recht gut. System einmal eingefroren: XFS-Partition komplett hinüber.  :Shocked: 

----------

## dek

Im übrigen ist XFS für die root-Partition so ziehmlich die schlechteste Wahl. Der Vorteil des Dateisystems liegt doch eindeutig bei großen Dateien.

----------

## Anarcho

Also ich bin mit ext3 nachwievor zufrieden. 

Gegen ReiserFS habe ich mich wegen der höheren CPU-Last entschieden. 

Ausserdem spielt die Festplattenleistung (für mich) auf nem Notebook eh keine Rolle, ich habe sogar extra ne 4200er Platte drinne, denn die ist leiser, kühler und frist weniger Strom.

----------

## Earthwings

Das Handbuch warnt eigentlich recht eindringlich vor XFS:  *Gentoo handbook wrote:*   

> XFS is a filesystem with metadata journaling which comes with a robust feature-set and is optimized for scalability. We only recommend using this filesystem on Linux systems with high-end SCSI and/or fibre channel storage and an uninterruptible power supply. Because XFS aggressively caches in-transit data in RAM, improperly designed programs (those that don't take proper precautions when writing files to disk and there are quite a few of them) can lose a good deal of data if the system goes down unexpectedly.

 

Aber wie die Rice^WGeschichte lehrt, werden solche Warnungen gerne in den Wind geschlagen  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Neo_0815

Das Cache Verhalten lässt sich doch einstellen, ich finde man kanns übertreiben.

Gruß

----------

## hoschi

 *Earthwings wrote:*   

> Das Handbuch warnt eigentlich recht eindringlich vor XFS:  *Gentoo handbook wrote:*   XFS is a filesystem with metadata journaling which comes with a robust feature-set and is optimized for scalability. We only recommend using this filesystem on Linux systems with high-end SCSI and/or fibre channel storage and an uninterruptible power supply. Because XFS aggressively caches in-transit data in RAM, improperly designed programs (those that don't take proper precautions when writing files to disk and there are quite a few of them) can lose a good deal of data if the system goes down unexpectedly. 
> 
> Aber wie die Rice^WGeschichte lehrt, werden solche Warnungen gerne in den Wind geschlagen 

 

Mir ist Linux mal beim Betrieb von Doom3 auf Grund einer zu hoch getakten CPU abgestürzt (falsch ausgedrückt, der PC ist hängen geblieben), einziger Verlust war die Doom-Config und mein letztes Savegame. Es kann nur Dateien erwischen auf die gerade Zugegriffen wird.

Ich meine, klar mein einer USV wäre das sicherer, aber XFS ist jetzt kein Selbstmörder. Und solche Verluste weißen andere Dateisysteme ja auch zum Teil auf.

----------

## Neo_0815

Das kann ich bestätigen. Ich habe bisher mehr Daten mit ext3 verloren als mit xfs ... mag subjektiv sein, ist aber halt so.

Gruß

----------

## Earthwings

 *hoschi wrote:*   

>  *Earthwings wrote:*   Das Handbuch warnt eigentlich recht eindringlich vor XFS:  *Gentoo handbook wrote:*   XFS is a filesystem with metadata journaling which comes with a robust feature-set and is optimized for scalability. We only recommend using this filesystem on Linux systems with high-end SCSI and/or fibre channel storage and an uninterruptible power supply. Because XFS aggressively caches in-transit data in RAM, improperly designed programs (those that don't take proper precautions when writing files to disk and there are quite a few of them) can lose a good deal of data if the system goes down unexpectedly. 
> 
> Aber wie die Rice^WGeschichte lehrt, werden solche Warnungen gerne in den Wind geschlagen  
> 
> Mir ist Linux mal beim Betrieb von Doom3 auf Grund einer zu hoch getakten CPU abgestürzt (falsch ausgedrückt, der PC ist hängen geblieben), einziger Verlust war die Doom-Config und mein letztes Savegame. Es kann nur Dateien erwischen auf die gerade Zugegriffen wird.
> ...

 

Bei aggressivem Caching (s.o.) wird aber möglicherweise gerade auf deine Mailbox zugegriffen, weil du fünf Minuten vor dem Start von Doom3 noch nach Emails geschaut hast und die jetzt erst auf die Platte geschrieben werden. Und futsch sind die Emails.

----------

## Lenz

Also ich würde mich ja eher für ein Dateisystem aus dem Hause Namesys entscheiden. Und von höherer CPU-Auslastung hab ich bislang noch nichts mitgekriegt.

----------

## ZX-81

Seit drei Jahren habe ich auf einigen Systemen (>5) fast ausschliesslich reiserfs im Einsatz. Bisher vor ca. 4 Wochen hatte ich überhaupt keine Probleme damit (trotz vieler "Stromausfälle" und anderer Missgeschicke). Das erste Problem dass ich bisher damit hatte, wurde durch eine defekte Festplatte verursacht, aber es hat gereicht, die Partition auf eine andere Festplatte zu kopieren und dort zu reparieren. Aus diesen meinen Erfahrungen finde ich reiserfs wirklich "rock solid" und habe keinerlei Befürchtungen wenn ich mal wieder den falschen Netzstecker gezogen habe  :Rolling Eyes:  .Nebenbei ist es auch noch recht praktisch dass reiserfs weniger Platz für die Daten verschwendet (z.B. kompiliert bei mir Open Office ganz easy mit 3G freiem Plattenplatz).

Mein Fazit: reiserfs ist ein total langweiliges Dateisystem, der Nervenkitzel nach einem unkontrolierten Shutdown ist bei xfs viel besser  :Twisted Evil: 

ZX

----------

## ZX-81

 *flubber wrote:*   

> Jetzt bin ich zufrieden, allerdings habe ich die Reiser-Tools nicht installiert, ich glaube die waren schuld.

 

 :Shocked: 

Jetzt hast Du mich echt geschockt, IMHO sind die reiserfstools zum Formatieren, Testen und Reparieren von reiserfs Partitionen. Gut, formatieren und reparieren kann man von einem anderen System aus, aber ohne fsck auskommen? 

Naja, vielleicht sollte ich einfach auch öfter meine "Joo Janta Gefahrenabwehr-Sonnenbrille" tragen  :Wink: 

----------

## b3cks

 *Lenz wrote:*   

> Also ich würde mich ja eher für ein Dateisystem aus dem Hause Namesys entscheiden. Und von höherer CPU-Auslastung hab ich bislang noch nichts mitgekriegt.

 

Dito! Seit einem halben Jahr Reiser4 und bist jetzt nie ein Problem gehabt.

----------

